# The ultimate spinning wheel I'm dieing to have...



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

was on ebay, but the listing expired and the photos went away, so forget this post, the link no longer works. It was a Timbertops chair wheel from England.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I saw that; it was pretty cool. Timbertops are being made again, so maybe you can get a new one


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I just had to go see what this wheel is ...

Found pics here: http://jennyk.co.uk/spinning/chair_wheel.html

WOW!!!

I want one too.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

WIHH,

it's an accelerating wheel. You treadle the first wheel, which connects to the second one which goes faster yet, and the second wheel is connected to the flyer and that goes even faster. So you could do one treadle and have the flyer turn 30 times! It is for production spinning. Timbertops makes a second double wheel, called the Beaver. But the Conn chair wheel has two maidens so the flyer can be either on your left or your right, as you prefer. And it is more compact.

The lady told me they plan to start manufacturing the chair wheel around Xmas time. I hope it's cheaper than the $1950 the auctioner was asking.

I spun once on a Beaver at Convergence 1990 and the maker was nasty and laughed at me, it was too fast for me, and he had a serious customer on his other demo wheel and wanted me to get lost. It made a memorable impression on me, the wheel not the nasty man, and I have lusted after this darn thing ever since.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WIHH, it's also called a Gossip Wheel , 2 people can spin together or one person can spin with both hands.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

this is my dream wheel
http://www.colinadelcarl.com/ashley.htm


----------



## SleepersCreek (Oct 15, 2009)

There is another one on there now! I think it ends the 18th of Oct.
Lisa


----------



## SleepersCreek (Oct 15, 2009)

There's another one on there now! It ends 10/18


----------

